# Why do you Tang Soo Do?



## JoeW (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it something you just fell into?  Why not Judo? BJJ? Kenpo? or even Kung Fu?  Do you do it know just because you are so high a rank you do not wish to start over?  If you could would you choose a different art?

I just want to know your thoughts on this since I am just starting.


----------



## Ian wallace (Jul 9, 2008)

And what do you study and can you remember when you first started to train? You see there is no real answer to this as it just lies in the fate of choices, it could be on location, or what your friend was doing


----------



## JoeW (Jul 9, 2008)

Ian wallace said:


> And what do you study and can you remember when you first started to train? You see there is no real answer to this as it just lies in the fate of choices, it could be on location, or what your friend was doing



ok... I just wanted to know other peoples experiences.  If they actually had a reason for doing what they are doing or if they just kind of started doing it and never stopped.


----------



## SamT (Jul 14, 2008)

Only real choice I had . That or a non-traditional TKD school that taught jack diddly squat for self defense. I'm quite happy with the choice I made.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 23, 2008)

Originally, it was the only "professional" or full-time school in my town. If I didn't like it, I wouldn't have kept with it. I was looking for a striking art that had a balance of fitness, tradition and self-defense.

A lot of fights go to the ground but ALL fights start standing up.

I like moving on angles which my self-defense curriculum teaches.


----------

